# $300 million gold ponzi scheme



## Oz (Jun 10, 2010)

http://sec.gov/news/press/2010/2010-99.htm

Buyer beware!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 10, 2010)

What ever punishment they get it will not be harsh enough.


----------

